# cool google book



## skippy (Jan 7, 2008)

This book is fascinating!!!
I recommend it to everyone here. It's got good stuff on circuit board processing, cat processing, and precious metal reclamation as currently practised in industry.

http://books.google.com/books?id=X1jr7lMXt8oC&pg=PP1&dq=Resource+Recovery+And+Recycling+from+Metallurgical+Wastes&sig=s2RWJkDHe5Ij3ws0gHFaH9iEa7c#PPP1,M1


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 7, 2008)

Excellent book. Costs $160 on Amazon. Anyone figured out how to copy if off Google.


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 7, 2008)

The whole book isn't on Google,
it has pages omitted. Probably
some of the good pages.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 7, 2008)

Unlike most limited view Google books, there seems to be very few pages that are omitted. I ask again - anyone know how to copy or download what's there?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 7, 2008)

GSP,

I've managed to snag a few of the google books via the Adobe Professional Create PDF from Webpage function. It works, but you have to clean up all the Google trash off each page and it's fairly time consuming.

I've been working on a great Chemistry text I found on Google books for quite awhile now.

Steve


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

GSP;

How do you know most of the book is available, did you see it?
I could access only the first 57 pages out of 550 & even there 16 were omitted. I tried opening the Index & References pages and got a 'Restricted Access' message. Tried clicking on the 'previous page' arrow and it sent me back to page 57.
Of course, if you have professional or academic status that would probably be different.

Shaul


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 8, 2008)

This book is only $134 at Target ($26 less than Amazon.com).

http://tinyurl.com/28q88f

It appears most of the book is visible at Google except a page or two here and there, and the index. Besides doing screen captures, the other option might be to see if someone has already scanned it and put it out on bit torrent, Limewire, or repidshare? No luck as yet though.

macfixer01


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

Mac;

I used your link but all I got was basically the advert & the price.
What am I missing here? Can anyone tell me how & where to access the main bulk of the book that others seem to be able to view and I can't.

Shaul


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

Mac;

Found the Index here:

http://tinyurl.com/3c3j2s


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

Go to this link: http://tinyurl.com/2x5erj
Take the free download. Unpack it, install it where you want.
That's it. It should say 0080451314.pdf.rar 

Complete  Index & all

Enjoy,

Shaul


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 8, 2008)

Shaul, you're my hero. I'd love to know how you did that.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 8, 2008)

Shaul,

Great work. 8) 

Here's one I want:

Inorganic Chemistry By Wibergs & Holleman

Google has it in the above link with some pages locked.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 8, 2008)

I have 3 very good pyrotechnics books if this interests anyone...

Thanks Shaul !


----------



## Shaul (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank You, Thank You...

Chris;

Once I finished freaking out about not being able to see what others could, I went back to Google. Seeing as how searching the book title brought up only Amazon results, I highlighted the author's name and dragged it into the Google search window. This brought up two pages of results with one of them being this: http://tinyurl.com/26btb8 (hope this comes through) with the 'rapidshare' link at the bottom. And the rest is history.

Shaul


----------



## Noxx (Jan 8, 2008)

lol good job !


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shaul said:


> Mac;
> 
> I used your link but all I got was basically the advert & the price.
> What am I missing here? Can anyone tell me how & where to access the main bulk of the book that others seem to be able to view and I can't.
> ...




Shaul,
Yes that link I posted was just to buy the book at a lower price than someone else quoted from Amazon. The link to the Google online copy was in someone else's post at the top of the thread.

Thanks for the Rapidshare link. I thought it might be out there but when I searched the web I didn't find much except places selling the book. There is tons of interesting stuff on Rapidshare, but I don't think there is any way to search through it though. Rapidshare is (supposedly anyway) a hosting site, not a file-sharing website. Unless you give someone a link to a file you upload or someone posts the link somewhere, there is no way to locate it that I know of.

macfixer01


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 8, 2008)

Killer. Thanks shaul. :wink:


----------



## Shaul (Jan 9, 2008)

Mac;

Actually, until you mentioned Rapidshare in your previous post, I had never heard of it before & had no idea what it was. So when I came across it again... It was really a stroke of good luck.. for all of us.
If I come across a way to search Rapidshare I'll post it.

Shaul


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

Here it is again:

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/images/9780080451312-0080451314.pdf

In case the rapidshare get lost.

(right click on the link to save on your computer)


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 9, 2008)

Noxx said:


> I have 3 very good pyrotechnics books if this interests anyone...
> 
> Thanks Shaul !




Noxx,
I may have several you don't, if there are any you're looking for.

macfixer01


----------



## Shaul (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah yes, the joys of a fractured wrist (in a cast) (but luckily not my mouse-clicking hand), with at least 6 weeks medical leave (4 of which have already passed) and nothing to do... But wait, there's the internet..

Yes it's true that 'Rapidshare' & other file hosting sites have tons of technical & academic stuff in the form of books, journals, articles, etc. and yes it's also true that you can't go into their site & search their files (says so in their FAQ), BUT that doesn't mean you can't find what you want. 
Googling 'Book Title' & 'File Hosting site' with or w/out 'publisher' will return a slew of hits. For instance, I Googled "Electrochemistry and Corrosion Science"+"Rapidshare" which returned a number of hits. One of them was 'EBOOKEE' which featured the book but also a number of others related to 'Electrochemistry' & 'Corrosion'. I chose another book instead "Handbook of Electrochemistry" (2007) (935pp.) and downloaded it for free. Lots of diagrams and color pics. etc. An excellent textbook. ok, so it won't be on my bookshelf; but free is free. 
I've found that searching this way brings interesting results with many foreign-language sites which I do not understand. Google will translate some and others not, but they all have their offerings in english with one or more hosting-site links underneath. Some links are active, others not; you just have to poke around and see what works for you.
Also clicking on 'Cached' (from a Google search) will highlight the words you queried so that you can just drag the scrollbar down the page until the highlighted words pop up, a lot better than searching line by line.
With this method it's sort of like going to the Public Library, you go in looking for one book and come out with five others. Yes the library's divided into sections but with no card catalog, you just have to go through the stacks.
Unfortunately, 'IPMI' doesn't seem to be posting their stuff on file-sharing sites (or maybe I just haven't discovered it yet), but there's loads of other freebies in the sciences etc. Like I said: I've got time on my hand.

Shaul


----------



## necromancer (Feb 15, 2014)

Noxx said:


> Here it is again:
> 
> http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/images/9780080451312-0080451314.pdf
> 
> ...




i keep getting a 404 error (page not found)

can someone please reupload ? thank you


----------



## skyos (Apr 11, 2014)

Somebody can update please , dead link


----------



## Richard NL (Dec 25, 2017)

Resource recovery and recycling from metallurgical wastes:
https://goo.gl/NKgtNX 
or this link
https://goo.gl/F3Bvx8


Inorganic Chemistry By Wibergs & Holleman.
As far as I know there isn't a copy of this on the internet you want, Steve.
There are several copies to be found: http://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/ed079p944
But you are looking for the English translation and not the original one from 1907/1908: 
https://ia800302.us.archive.org/22/items/atextbookinorga01hollgoog/atextbookinorga01hollgoog.pdf or the german one: https://goo.gl/3M6x8X

Happy Christmas,
Richard.


----------



## Shaul (Jan 7, 2018)

I just knew I saw that book somewhere before. Wow. Almost 10 years. Time flies.

Shaul


----------

